# Jari-Jaw II dual front auger, anyone with info, parts sources ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm almost (trying to arrange pick-up) the proud owner of an old, really old Jari-Jaw II snow blower.

Anyone with parts diagrams, manuals or parts sources 
Looks pretty much like this:


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Is that the same company that makes the sickle bar mower? If they are maybe you could contact there company.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just took it for granted they were out of business long ago. I found the companies e mail address and sent them a request for info.

Thanks for the "kick" 

If anyone has anything on hand I'd still appreciate seeing what you have.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Let me know if you get anywhere with them. Would love to know if they made snowblowers at one time.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

So many cool blowers ,so little time to own thwm all


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's for sure. Only good thing is if I'm going to collect and tinker it's cheaper doing it with riding mowers and blowers than with cars.

Hate to think what I've dumped into my 850 turbo and RX-7 chevy

_*"Let me know if you get anywhere with them. Would love to know if they made snow blowers at one time. *_"

Will do. I'm pretty sure it's the same company as I did come across a picture of a "Jari" sickle bar mower of about the same vintage as the blower and I doubt there could be two Jari manufacturing companies. BUT . . . Ya never know. No reply yet


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Jari did make them back in the 60's but sold them. So, the search continues.

Would love to find someone with a manual.

_*"The Jari Jaw II was sold to Bondus Tool Company in 1970. If information is available they would be the ones to contact."


Update:
*_Well the search might be short lived. Can't find a "Bondus" but there is a Bondhus Tool Company but it looks like all they do is import Chinese stuff.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Parts*

Depending on what you need, many companies used alot of the same parts in blowers. If it's a bushing or bearing type thing, there are alot of vendors on that. Specific/special parts can be harder but not impossible.
Keep an eye out on places like Ebay, many times I've found parts there too.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree that you should never underestimate what can be repaired with generic parts.

The brand name lives at Jari USA. They have been keeping the sickle bar mower line alive. I don't know if the offer any snow blower support. 

Please report back.

Pete


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They no longer support the snowblowers  

That quote above was the response I received from the present Jari company. They split snowblowers off 44 years ago 

As for Bondus Tool Company I tried to find them but what I found seems to be an importer of a lot of China tools and not a manufacturer of any snowblowers.


_*"The Jari Jaw II was sold to Bondus Tool Company in 1970. If information is available they would be the ones to contact."*_

I'm still trying to get my hands on it as the person who owns it just doesn't return calls.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

I love that snow blower !!! Great to scare away salesmen and old ladies with dogs !


----------



## Jari (Feb 5, 2014)

*What Tranny Fluid for Jari Snowblower?*

I have a very similar Jari 3-stage snowblower. I put a new motor on it, but need to know what kind of transmission fluid it takes. I notice the chute is different, but I have the same jaw decals, just not the Jaw II label anywhere that I saw. 

If memory serves, it was a 7 HP Tecumseh on there originally, think I mounted an 8 HP. It has 3? forward gears and a Reverse - want to see if I can free up the transmission that's probably dry, since the engine starts with no problems now. It was working for many years, but my bad - never looked into tranny much, but my expert mechanical skills tell me something's wrong when the wheels stopped spinning - doh! 





 video has the same chute as mine. My controls are back on the handlebars for gears, drive, etc.

I'd appreciate any help figuring out what/how much fluid to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't get the guy to write back so I think it's sold, poor me.

If no one knows what to use I'd put "00" in mine if I had one. It's the same stuff a lot of riding lawn tractor manual transmissions use, also tillers so you know it can handle the wear and tear. It's not as thick as wheel bearing grease but it's thicker than gear oil. It will flow but it sticks so it's the best of both worlds and it doesn't leak out of seals as easily as gear oil in an older unit.

The ad men wrote this: PREMIUM '00' GREASE *Semi-fluid grease which is fortified with anti-wear (AW) plus Extreme Pressure (EP) additives. *For use in Snapper Equipment or any other application where this type of grease is recommended. *Will show excellent performance over a wide range of temperatures including excellent low temp start-up, and is enhanced with a rust and oxidation inhibitor to prevent rust formation during periods of non-use.
I get it at Oreilly auto parts, they have to order it in, day or two part number 7-06612 $10.50 / 32oz


----------



## Jari (Feb 5, 2014)

*Jari Fan Club*

No callback? My condolences - kinda like that stump grinder that I thought I almost had last month (I didn't think there was any rush when the CL ad was out there for a few weeks in the middle of the winter already)  Thanks for the info - I will look around for that, and see if anyone else has suggestions. I'm going to take a closer look at the unit, but that's out in the brrrr garage. Guess I'll shovel the 7-8" that just dropped, and maybe I'll have my act together by Sunday's storm! Spring _is _coming, isn't it??

I got mine out of a junk heap years ago, and crammed it into my deceased (moment of silence?) Subaru wagon to get it home. I had to see this thing run...I got it going, and during the cold months finally got it going again, but only made it up to the top of my driveway before it stalled. Eventually, my numb fingers and mind realized that it had blown a hole through the block, so I found another motor to adapt to the unit, and it starts right up. In case there's any doubt out there, a snowblower isn't as useful if it just sits in one spot - who knew??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's in really good shape from the photos posted but the guy misplaced the drive pulley for the crank. Was having belt issues and said the pulley was "worn". It should be a cast iron or solid steel pulley and I don't know how it would get worn ???
He was going to look for it and I've sent a couple Es asking how much without the pulley but silence is all I get. Oh well, time to move on to another project.

I don't need it but thought at it's price it would be cool as a project and just to have in the back corner of the garage.


----------



## Jari (Feb 5, 2014)

*The Jari Family*

Yeah, snowblowers sit around a lot of the time, depending on where you are, so they can have low hours on these museum pieces. As far as a worn pulley, it may be due to that big hammer he was using to do the "fine tuning". I can probably measure the pulley on mine (don't think I changed that out), if you find that you need to replace it. I don't think it was anything too non-standard.

I actually had trouble getting everything rigged up to the new motor, so in a rush, just got a belt that engages the front augers all the time (have to adapt the idler pulley that puts pressure on the correctly-sized belt when you rotate the control, so that the auger doesn't run all the time, but that's what _next _year is for!). I'll still hold out hope that maybe you'll join our Jari family, where you'll always be welcome!

Good luck and thanks again for your reply!


----------



## bergeron-g (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a Jari i that I got running. Just having a problem with the belt sizes that I need and their configuration on the pulleys. Also the punger style activator will not stay in the down position when running (to allow it to go forward). Anybody with manuals?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bergeron 

I could never get the guy to commit so I never got a hold of it  My loss as it was a cool blower.

You are welcome to the thread (since you are hijacking it for yourself ) as I don't have an answer for you on manuals as I was looking myself.

Glad to know another Jari Jaw is out there with someone taking care of it. Would enjoy seeing pictures of yours.


----------



## A0X0MAX0A (Oct 11, 2019)

Bummer you couldn't get that one! When I was young and new to fixing mowers and blowers, i ended up with one of these, and I wished over the years I still had it. My dad was very supportive of my hobbies, but my collection was taking up too much of his backyard! I had no idea at the time that years later I would be researching a self propelled sickle mower given to me was made by the "Year-A-Round" company AKA Jari. What's more interesting to me now is Jari was in my home state, out of St. Peter, MN, about 10 minutes north of where I went to college. While rebuilding my sickle mower as a long term/low budget project in my "leisure time" I often think back to that ol' snowblower and wish I could find another!

Thanks for the feeling of nostalgia reading these posts!

-Max


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF A0X0MAX0A

.


----------



## richiewis (Nov 13, 2019)

*I have a Jari Jaw 11*



A0X0MAX0A said:


> Bummer you couldn't get that one! When I was young and new to fixing mowers and blowers, i ended up with one of these, and I wished over the years I still had it. My dad was very supportive of my hobbies, but my collection was taking up too much of his backyard! I had no idea at the time that years later I would be researching a self propelled sickle mower given to me was made by the "Year-A-Round" company AKA Jari. What's more interesting to me now is Jari was in my home state, out of St. Peter, MN, about 10 minutes north of where I went to college. While rebuilding my sickle mower as a long term/low budget project in my "leisure time" I often think back to that ol' snowblower and wish I could find another!
> 
> Thanks for the feeling of nostalgia reading these posts!
> 
> -Max


Hello, I have a Jari Jaw 11 that I may be interested in selling. But am near Madison Wi. could send some pics to your phone if you like.
If not that's ok too!
Tks
Richiewis


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been looking for one of these for a while now, just dont see them come up for sale .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

richiewis, I've collected way too many and although I'd still love to have one I just don't have the room. Have you posted it in our classifieds ?

Like cars I think more and more as they break the owners are tossing them or just replacing them with something new and scrapping them.

.


----------

